# Loose leaf tea ?



## Beryl (Dec 21, 2013)

Recently I got interested in loose leaf tea. Browsing online I found Steepster. Perhaps some members here are also on
  www.steepster.com . I like looking at the tea garderobes of the members there. Also if you could post online shops you like buying loose leaf tea from I am curious.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I know this is old, but thank you so much


----------



## CrissCrossX (Feb 18, 2016)

I only do loose leaf these days.


----------



## Beryl (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone bought loose leaf tea recently? Slowly finishing my stash of teas and looking for new teas to buy online.


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 8, 2016)

I usually buy my loose leaf tea from Teavanna or adagio.


----------



## Rinka (Sep 13, 2016)

And what about trying to buy loose leef tea at street maket? I've heard it may be more delicious there, but there is always a risk of it being spoiled or something like this as well. Does anybody have such experience?


----------

